# General > Genealogy >  1911/1921/1931 Census UK

## Sandylena

For anyone who might be interested in having the Uk census opened earlier than the 100 year mark please check out the following petition.

http://petitions.pm.gov.uk/CensusInfoFreed/?ref=censusinfofreed

----------


## Rheghead

Signed thanks.  The 1901-1911 period in my family history will be an interesting one, can't wait if it comes to fruition!

----------


## Angela

Thanks for the info -I'll sign too. :Smile:  

It's very frustrating having to wait another 4 years for even the 1911 census....sometimes it seems much easier taking my family history backwards than it is trying to make progress in the 20th C.  ::

----------


## tenabowla

Aye, signed up too hopefully it will help.

----------

